# Greetings to all, new here at C2



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2004)

It is with great pride that I introduce myself to the vortex community as the newest addition to the C2 team. C2 was created with the belief that customer service, and top notch products are of the up-most importance. As the company has grown the workloads of everyone involved have greatly increased. During the natural process of expanding the need was felt to bring someone aboard that could deal with these growing demands. That is where I come in. My goal within C2 is to again establish the level of service that the consumer demands and is due. I have previous experience as a technician for both VW and Subaru. If there is a question you have about a future product you plan to purchase, or one you currently have, I'm here to help. If I don't know the answer, you can be assured I'll get you one. I am excited to hit the ground running and further build on the great reputation we here at C2 are proud to have.

Thanks for your time, and happy dubbing



_Modified by [email protected] at 1:47 PM 7-8-2008_


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Greetings to all, new here at C2 ([email protected])*

Welcome man..good to hear C2 is making progress and expanding their staff! Have fun and enjoy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1_slow_mk3 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Greetings to all, new here at C2 (Fugee)*

I will be calling you soon, ordering some goodies.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Greetings to all, new here at C2 (1_slow_mk3)*

Welcome and congrats on the job








Chris and Jeff are nice guys and know their stuff. Their product and software in particular has never been in question. It's always been tough getting in contact with them though. At least for most. I assume that's where you come in.
Good Luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Matt has been involved with C2 for some time on an informal basis from what I have known....so he's no stranger to the company or the product...
Or do I have a different MATT??? 
Long time no talk....







Welcome back! Get your dub yet?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Greetings to all, new here at C2 ([email protected])*

welcome aboard


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Greetings to all, new here at C2 (TBT-Syncro)*

Welcome. IM sent


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Greetings to all, new here at C2 (Jettin2Class)*

welcome!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
take good care of my baby when you get her


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Greetings to all, new here at C2 (Noobercorn)*

welcome!!


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Greetings to all, new here at C2 ([email protected])*

welcome!
sent IM also....


----------



## MFactor (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Greetings to all, new here at C2 (GLI_jetta)*

Bump for a great guy. I've been a close friend to Matt for over 7 years. Rest assured that you guys are in good hands!


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Greetings to all, new here at C2 (MFactor)*

Just talked to Matt today and he helped me sort out my setup and work towards a good resolution.








THAT'S what customer service is about. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Greetings to all, new here at C2 ([email protected])*

replied


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Greetings to all, new here at C2 (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_welcome!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
take good care of my baby when you get her


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Greetings to all, new here at C2 (slc92)*

Matt,
IM sent.








also.
does the new 30# tune incorporate the same stuff that the new 42# does?
like MFA correction, the SAI stuff, rear O2 stuff, readiness, etc? is it based off the 42# tune i guess??


_Modified by jhayesvw at 9:44 PM 7-10-2008_


----------



## PM R28 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Greetings to all, new here at C2 (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_Matt,
IM sent.








also.
does the new 30# tune incorporate the same stuff that the new 42# does?
like MFA correction, the SAI stuff, rear O2 stuff, readiness, etc? is it based off the 42# tune i guess??

_Modified by jhayesvw at 9:44 PM 7-10-2008_

x2 curious about this too. ill trade mine in for the newest version


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Greetings to all, new here at C2 (PM R28)*

and when is the mk3 630cc tune coming?


----------



## Carmen Sandiego (May 16, 2004)

*Re: Greetings to all, new here at C2 (TBT-Syncro)*

i too would like to know if the new 30# obd2 vr6 tune has all of the features of the 42# tune.
does the new 30# tune have instant readiness? MFA corrected? etc?
i can buy the chip right now if it has all that stuff. basically exactly like the 42# except for smaller injectors.
Thanks Matt.


----------



## PM R28 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Greetings to all, new here at C2 (Carmen Sandiego)*

bump


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Greetings to all, new here at C2 (PM R28)*

I just got my C2 FMIC and the quality is top notch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Greetings to all, new here at C2 (DarkSideGTI)*

i just talked to Chris @ C2. he said that the 30# is based off the 42# chip.
so i just ordered my new 30# software. 
im excited to install it and have my car run even better than it already does!!


----------



## vw leben (May 17, 2008)

Hallo


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (vw leben)*

chip is installed, runs great.
returned my old chip a week or so ago.
PM sent Matt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Hey Matt, did you ship out my short runner yet?


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

Matt hello and welcome.. I spoke with you yesterday about an update for my Vrt # 42 software in savannah Ga. Cheerz Jay


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

good talking with you today matt, can't wait to get my manifold and eprom


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

thanks for the beer holder.


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

it would be nice to have listed on the site instead of what "stage" the chips are but more of what # injector and what it deletes or uses (SAI, rear o2, cat, anything else) and then beside it, what VERSION is the newest version to date. 
more people are wondering what version they have cause more then enough people have vag'd the car shortly after. 
it will solve alot of confusion.


----------



## repete offender (Aug 22, 2007)

Welcome Matt, nice to see a company take steps to better support their customers.
Email sent, look forward to hearing back from you.


----------



## PM R28 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punk rock kiel* »_it would be nice to have listed on the site instead of what "stage" the chips are but more of what # injector and what it deletes or uses (SAI, rear o2, cat, anything else) and then beside it, what VERSION is the newest version to date. 
more people are wondering what version they have cause more then enough people have vag'd the car shortly after. 
it will solve alot of confusion. 

x100,000,000 i am wondering this myself this is what i wanted to know. i bought my chip from someone else on here and he had just bought it new from you guys. i wanna know what version it is and what i can get rid of


----------



## lroy12 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (PM R28)*

I <3 c2


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (PM R28)*

Bump, got the latest 42lb software today in the mail, car runs amazing as expected and even the MFA reads correct millage. Can't wait to get the SRI and install it and re-dyno


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Bump for Matt.... took care of me well via email, he and Chris had my 630 ecu back to me, in just a couple days! Thanks fellas


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

lol @ their site, it just got hacked


----------



## Coogi (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Greetings to all, new here at C2 ([email protected])*

hey matt thanx for your patience its Marce my car is up and running as of today,good people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

matt i just wanted to follow up to see how the remap of my chip was going and if i could get some replacement o-rings for my #42 injectors


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (BIG DUB)*

Got your IM, reply will be inc soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

Matt i sent ya an im about the Vrt not running right.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (BIG DUB)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Will do what we can to help ya sort it out.


----------



## 1_slow_mk3 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I am gonna make a video then email it to ya!
I'll call you after I send you that email. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

